# Sooooo....where do you put your phone?



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

I got a mod shack mount for my wife's car but since then he has closed up shop, the one thing I haven't found yet on this car is good place for your phone to go. The cup holder doesn't work well and flops around, so what are you using in your a3/s3 for our phone?


----------



## sla07 (Jul 1, 2005)

im gonna follow this thread…im on the same boat…only a week owner, and have forgotten my house keys and phone each day this week :banghead::banghead::facepalm::facepalm:

the cup holders dont seem to be a good spot for them, or maybe just for me :laugh:


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

sla07 said:


> im gonna follow this thread…im on the same boat…only a week owner, and have forgotten my house keys and phone each day this week :banghead::banghead::facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> the cup holders dont seem to be a good spot for them, or maybe just for me :laugh:


i put mine at the back. behind the cup holder. horizontally. wont work vertically. ideally i prob get some mount so its closer and more accessible


----------



## Syrome (Jun 12, 2015)

proclipusa.com

You select your vehicle and you get a vehicle specific mount. For this car, it will either fit between the two center vents or to the right of them. You can see placement pics on the site. Be advised that if you have a phone with a screen 5inches or larger you might obscure the MMI eith the former option. 

You then select your phone and get a phone specific holder. You can choose from ones that swivel, rotate, are adjustable widths (for cases) and accept chargers.

The benefit being you can just replace the phone holder if you get a new phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oliverchua (Sep 5, 2015)

+1 for proclipusa.com

I've had them in different cars before and am about to order a mount for my A3.

Use code LABORDAY15 until Monday for 10% off!



Syrome said:


> proclipusa.com
> 
> You select your vehicle and you get a vehicle specific mount. For this car, it will either fit between the two center vents or to the right of them. You can see placement pics on the site. Be advised that if you have a phone with a screen 5inches or larger you might obscure the MMI eith the former option.
> 
> ...


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

Middle armrest is where I stick my phone on longer drives, short drives I lay it sideways in the console cup holder or on the passenger seat next to me (while its plugged in) or leave it in my pocket. Having it auto connect to BT and never really having to touch the phone so I've been disinterested in mounts.


----------



## DJAlix (Apr 7, 2015)

In one of these mostly:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...k-8V0863617-/131339342341?hash=item1e946f5205

Also in here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201370853437?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Sandman626 (Aug 12, 2006)

I picked up a Qi charging pouch off Amazon.


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

DJAlix said:


> In one of these mostly:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original-...k-8V0863617-/131339342341?hash=item1e946f5205
> 
> ...


So far the console tray is in the lead, I wonder if it's able to be shipped to the U.S...


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

Cup holder!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

15whiteA3 said:


> I got a mod shack mount for my wife's car but since then he has closed up shop, the one thing I haven't found yet on this car is good place for your phone to go. The cup holder doesn't work well and flops around, so what are you using in your a3/s3 for our phone?


Dang, TTSchwing has closed up?


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00VKMRR9E


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

A3_yuppie said:


> Dang, TTSchwing has closed up?


Yup emailed him right when I bought my car to get one for myself and he said he closed down. I guess it took him a long time to sell the ones he had and it wasn't worth it any longer. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## willoc (Jul 21, 2015)

+1 for ProClip USA. I use it with a Scosche magnetic mount. My wife is borrowing my car at the moment, so I will post a pic later!


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Ryan put me onto this one. It works great. Magnetic mount that installs easily into one of your vents, and comes out easily if you want to move it or get tired of it. As a side benefit it keeps the phone cool while you are driving towards the sun which has overheated my phone every so often in other cars.

http://www.amazon.com/Mount-Blue-Ga...1640157&sr=1-1&keywords=blue+garuda+car+mount


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

wow really. 

The center console looks like a real obvious spot to place your smartphone in, so that is where I keep my phone at when I'm on the go. I keep a 6-inch micro-USB cable in there to plug it to the phone so it remains charged.


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> wow really.
> 
> The center console looks like a real obvious spot to place your smartphone in, so that is where I keep my phone at when I'm on the go. I keep a 6-inch micro-USB cable in there to plug it to the phone so it remains charged.


It's where I have been throwing it lately but it flops around every time I hit the brake or gas. It drives me nuts like that so that's why I was looking to see what everyone else does.


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Xanlith said:


> Ryan put me onto this one. It works great. Magnetic mount that installs easily into one of your vents, and comes out easily if you want to move it or get tired of it. As a side benefit it keeps the phone cool while you are driving towards the sun which has overheated my phone every so often in other cars.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mount-Blue-Ga...1640157&sr=1-1&keywords=blue+garuda+car+mount


I ordered one of those and gonna try it out. It's a cheap solution if I dont like it at least.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

15whiteA3 said:


> Yup emailed him right when I bought my car to get one for myself and he said he closed down. I guess it took him a long time to sell the ones he had and it wasn't worth it any longer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Dang I must have got one of his last ones this past February. I had one for my old A3 (8P) too.


----------



## Flying Tomatoes (Nov 29, 2012)

Under the arm rest. 

I always try to keep my phone out of my eyesight so I'm not tempted to look at it or use it while driving.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> Ryan put me onto this one. It works great. Magnetic mount that installs easily into one of your vents, and comes out easily if you want to move it or get tired of it. As a side benefit it keeps the phone cool while you are driving towards the sun which has overheated my phone every so often in other cars.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mount-Blue-Ga...1640157&sr=1-1&keywords=blue+garuda+car+mount


I use the same one. Works great.


----------



## 15whiteA3 (Mar 1, 2015)

Bruticus said:


> I use the same one. Works great.


How do you get it to stay? I got mine today and it falls out as soon as you put weight on it.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

You need to push it in pretty firmly and it will wedge itself into the vent. I used one hand to keep the vent from rotating while I pushed it into the top of the vent around one of the spines so that two prongs went to the left side and two to the right side.


----------



## vvhiskey (May 24, 2015)

Word of caution on that Blue Garuda vent device. Over time the weight of the phone will warp the plastic innards of the vent and it will not move smoothly. I stopped using that device about 2 months ago and the vent is still slightly deformed and doesn't move around smoothly. It's better than it was but I think it permanently altered the shape of the vent.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

15whiteA3 said:


> How do you get it to stay? I got mine today and it falls out as soon as you put weight on it.


Here's a picture.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/hdu1s2x85h11ii3/bg.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

vvhiskey said:


> Word of caution on that Blue Garuda vent device. Over time the weight of the phone will warp the plastic innards of the vent and it will not move smoothly. I stopped using that device about 2 months ago and the vent is still slightly deformed and doesn't move around smoothly. It's better than it was but I think it permanently altered the shape of the vent.


Just checked mine and it shows no signs of this. Had it for close to a year. I mount it to the thick outer ring of the part that moves.


----------



## fewslowcars (May 12, 2010)

*My best phone mount/charging solution*

I feel that Qi Qi Infinity phone mount and wireless charger is the best possible setup. I use it to hold and wirelessly charge my phone and my location works awesome for using my phone as extra guagues (boost, AF ration and other).

Takes a second to put the phone in the mount and squeeze the sides of the mount to grip it, and a second to press the release button on the back to release the phone. No more plugging in any cables.

I am just using suction cup setup that game with the mount/charger.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

*Steelie NiteIze Phone Mount*

I chose the Steelie NiteIze mount because it a magnet for quickly mounting the phone and because it does not block my air vents. The downside is that you have to mount he steel ball to your dash with the double sided tape that's provided in the kit. The upside is the phone is easily accessible as I like to use the Waze traffic app. 

You can get the mount at Amazon for around $15.










Backside do the phone ( the metal plate is from a different mounting system that I no longer use but the plate provided a smooth surface to mount the Steelie magnet ).











Here's the " mounting ball ". I know it's off center and it's killing me. If you decide to use this mount make sure you mount the phone low enough or it will impede you view of the MMI screen.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

*Not Such a Good Phone Mount*

Such a bad idea IMHO.


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Keep in mind - some of the windshield mounts would also allow you to potentially use your phone as a dashcam.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

My pocket seems to work pretty well.


----------

